# Meet Little/Big Gulliver ~ LOL



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Little Gulliver's mom went in for back surgery. She was only 52-years-old, and never came out of surgery.

She spoiled this little guy like you wouldn't believe. The best of food, excersise, fun, and attention, for 10-years.

The neighbor's knew how much she loved him, and were the guardians, yet did not want a doggie. Bless their hearts,
they took care of him until they found NMR, then surrendered him to us. He's a good boy. A bit over weight, as a result
of the neighbors not following the "moms" plan, but one heck of a boy. I even have his vet records from 10-years-ago,
along with his pedigree (although) not impressive, for his mom to keep all this on file IS very impressive.

Once again, he's a love bug. You can't tell in the pic, but he has huge black-sparkley eyes. His teeth look amazing, and
he is getting along just fine. Bless his little heart.

Meet Gulliver. I'm sure he misses his mom, but we'll take good care of him. He's already adjusting to the others. Especially Raul.

[attachment=52897:Gulliver.jpg]


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:wub: He is a sweetie!! I was sad reading how and why he was with rescue though...I hope he is not too sad but I know at Casa Del Caca he will have doggie giggles and fun!! I am so happy he is with you , Deb!! Little Gulliver is a cutie pie!! You are the best for taking care of him... :wub: x0x0x0 N


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Awww...sweet thing, I bet he really misses his mom :smcry: I'm so glad he's with you and your fabulous crew! arty:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Awww, what a cutie pie!!! What a sad story though about his mom. I'm glad he is with you now.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

He is a cutie! I think its great that his past owner kept his pedigree and vet records from 10 years ago! Too bad what happened to her though, but she must have been a good neighbor.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

That is so kind that they kept taking care of he dog until they could find the right thing to do with him. Im sure he is going to make a great pet for someone.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

So cute, and he looks like a Gulliver to me! See, Deb, I told you it wouldn't be long before Casa del Caca was back at capacity! No empty nest syndrome for you, lol.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

His story reminds me abit of B&B's, I bet he's grieving and scared :bysmilie: That look on his face speaks volumes, I have a picture of B&B that looks almost the same. He's with you now he'll be ok. Deb give him a extra hug from me.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Little/Big Gulliver is doing amazingly well. He's been "snooping/sniffing" around, and following me ALL over the place.

At first he was a bit concerned about the other doggies, but I kept them apart, while they could sniff thru a gate,
then brought one, or two, out at a time. Wow!! They are ALL doing great. He's a good boy, and now playing with
several of the toys. Not many seniors play with toys, so I found this funny. 

I can tell, though, he is wondering, "What's up with LBB". But hey, that's okay, he'll figure it out ~ lol

Must say say, Gulliver has sucked up to Raul. This pleases me. He has a little buddy, and is happy ~ :wub:


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

I am so sorry about Gulliver's mom. Thank God the neighbors found you. Deb, you are incredible. God bless you. I know you will find the perfect home for this little man.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Deb:

So glad he's found you and your crew. Give him hugs and puppy slurps from the three of us!

Maggie, Sweetness and Tessa


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

How very sad for little Gully Gully losing his long time mom. I'm glad he is finding fun with your
troops, Deb.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Bless little Gulliver's heart for sure. Poor boy, what he's been through. His poor Mom. I'm so glad he is with you for some fun with your pups. He sounds and looks like a very good boy. Looks like he's smiling. Aww, Deb, he's a cute little man.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

That is so very sad. I am sure he will perk up with you and all your buddies.

How many are you taking care of now? :ThankYou:


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

Awww Deb... He is a cutie pie.. :wub2: Bless his wee little heart.... Please give lots of kisses from us...


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

Of all the rescues stories, this one hit me soo hard. I have never felt so moved to tears.

Now to be fair I did go out to dinner tonight and I have had a lot of wine, but just the same. LOL

I am so glad Gulliver found you and the Casa Del CaCa crew. I hope he gets to have a new world class family to live out the rest of his years!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

if i lose my job anytime soon, i'm turning myself and buttercup into rescue and we're moving in with YOU, deb LOL

little/big gully is adorable, and i'm glad he and raul are buddies. someone needs to warn him about LBB. hehehe


----------

